# Carbon Skillets - how to forge?



## erezj (May 28, 2019)

New project, new research...

Decided to try and build a carbon skillet, just spent quite a few hours researching, but still missing some crucial data:
1. Steel: Which steel is appropriate for a carbon skillet? I would assume the 'simple' ones, 1070, 1095... any one knows?
2. Thickness: saw some reference to 14 gauge - any recommendations?

Any reference materials, ideas, experience will be most appreciated.


----------



## ojisan (May 28, 2019)

I have 10+ carbon steel pans and think 2 mm to 3 mm is the best for thickness. One from blu skillet has 2.5 mm thickness. DeBuyer uses 3 mm steel, but it can be too heavy and hard for forging. Turk uses 2.5 mm thickness as well. Japanese makers provide thinner pans around 1.6 mm, but if you don't cook Japanese foods, thinner pans don't have much advantage.

I have no idea about materials, but you don't need any heat treatment, so any steel would work? AFIK Solidteknics sells their pans as they are made of wrought iron, but I have no idea what's the difference from normal steel.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=forge+skillet


----------



## Dan P. (May 28, 2019)

erezj said:


> New project, new research...
> 
> Decided to try and build a carbon skillet, just spent quite a few hours researching, but still missing some crucial data:
> 1. Steel: Which steel is appropriate for a carbon skillet? I would assume the 'simple' ones, 1070, 1095... any one knows?
> ...



The way to make a carbon steel pan is to spin it, or maybe stamp it. When they say "carbon steel", they just mean non-stainless, not tool or spring steel. 
Trying to forge one will only make you sore, poor, and deaf.


----------



## TB_London (May 28, 2019)

Dan P. said:


> The way to make a carbon steel pan is to spin it, or maybe stamp it. When they say "carbon steel", they just mean non-stainless, not tool or spring steel.
> Trying to forge one will only make you sore, poor, and deaf.



This


----------



## erezj (May 29, 2019)

Dan P. said:


> The way to make a carbon steel pan is to spin it, or maybe stamp it. When they say "carbon steel", they just mean non-stainless, not tool or spring steel.
> Trying to forge one will only make you sore, poor, and deaf.



Dan,

Spot on !

Now I get it, and I guess its time to start the forge and see what comes out.

love this site

thanks


----------

